# Charlotte, NC Reasonable Board/



## humnbass (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I’m moving to Charlotte, NC over the weekend and I’m looking for somewhere reasonable to board my 4 year old racking mare. Currently, I’m in Chesapeake, VA. I’m at a wonderful barn where I do everything myself as I like it that way because I’m with my girl (my mare) everyday. Is there somewhere that you all can recommend where I can do the same? Currently, my board is $150.00.
Thank you.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey there, I'm probably one of the most local members. I live in Waxhaw, about 30 miles south of charlotte. Where will you be? The boarding in charlotte will be $500+ and north and south of charlotet will be $350+/ mo. Let me know where you will be and I can point you in the right direction.

ETA: I should have read better, lol! You can find pasture board and some places will allow self care. My neighbor is looking for a boarder, but like i said, we arent in charlotte.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like he is more inclined to be looking for self care then a full service barn.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Yea , i edited after I skimmed though it. I can definitely still help them. I like this kinda stuff.


----------



## humnbass (Oct 20, 2009)

I will be living right off highway 16 (Brookshire Rd). I don't know no other way to give an idea of where I'll be staying. Some people say north Charlotte or South Charlotte but i don't know which is which LOL. The zipcode is 28216


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

That is north Charlotte. Let me find some things out and I'll get back to you.


----------



## humnbass (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Not too much luck for self care, but I found two places for you to look at:

Abernathy Farms this is for pasture board at $250/mo

then there is a full service facility like this 
Boarding | Horse Shadow Run

do you require a stall during bad weather? Is pasture boarding what you're looking for?


----------

